# For Likes Sake:  Let Your Like Shine Free



## Yurt (Aug 18, 2014)

if you post in this thread, for likes sake, like at least one other person in this this thread.  if you don't, kindly like off and like yourself.  

RIP rep.  welcome to like.  

PS:  i will do my best to like anyone who posts in this thread


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't get to like myself.. Low self esteem forum...


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 18, 2014)

I've always liked you - haven't I?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 18, 2014)

Another thing I agree with Yurt about. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

I just liked everyone in the thread so far. Good one, Yurt. Maybe the software change did somethin' to ya?


----------



## THE LIGHT (Aug 19, 2014)

Like what 4?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always liked people...they can be so fun!

Hope you enjoyed your "extra like."  Will be back to give more to new people!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I've always liked people...they can be so fun!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>


Thank you, Esmeralda...You are one of the fun ones!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Thank you, Esmeralda...You are one of the fun ones!


This is interesting. I can like you over and over again without having to like 11 other people first.  LOL


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

Let it like, let your likes rain down.......................LET IT LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad to see Yurt turning over a new leaf and Liking people now!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 19, 2014)

A like whore thread....fantastic!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 19, 2014)

We like you Yurt, we really like you.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 19, 2014)

I really like this thread : ))


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> I really like this thread : ))



"Let it grow, let it grow, let it blossom, let it flow, like is like, so let it grow"


----------



## PredFan (Aug 19, 2014)

Yurt said:


> if you post in this thread, for likes sake, like at least one other person in this this thread.  if you don't, kindly like off and like yourself.
> 
> RIP rep.  welcome to like.
> 
> PS:  i will do my best to like anyone who posts in this thread



Seriously, why? What does "like"s mean anyway. What did rep mean? If they meant anything at all, this thread will help to erase that.


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Seriously, why? What does "like"s mean anyway. What did rep mean? If they meant anything at all, this thread will help to erase that.



Its an excuse to post song lyrics for me, with "like" instead of the original word....


----------



## Jackson (Aug 19, 2014)

WE have to learn how to post those cute pictures again.  Matter of fact, I'll try right now... here I go with some  lovely stuff.  If I get lost... someone come looking for me!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool!  I did it!  And I didn't get lost.  Kitty found two friends!  She thinks their feet are funny.


----------



## House (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyone is liked.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2014)

If that adorable face doesn't make ya like me...nothing will, lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> I've always liked you - haven't I?



Yeah, I'm just kiddin around...


----------



## Peach (Aug 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, I'm just kiddin around...



You found your avatar, great:


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 20, 2014)

Two cute : ))


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone go like yourself.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 20, 2014)

Do YOU, LIKE, LIKE I DO................................................................do you LIKE I dooooooooooooooooooooooo.................................


----------



## NLT (Aug 20, 2014)

Yurt you  are *like* a whore


----------



## Peach (Aug 20, 2014)

Posting photos of pups is fun......................................


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

I have liked about a billion posts today. Y'all had better well like this one too!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 21, 2014)

Like like baby...

Like a liker...liking for the very first time...


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 21, 2014)

Good post.


----------



## Peach (Aug 21, 2014)

You are LIKE a hurricane, there's LIKE in your eyes:





I wanna like you....but I get so blown away.............................


----------



## boedicca (Aug 21, 2014)

I Like Coffee...and Coffee Likes Me!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## House (Aug 21, 2014)

Like, I'm all like, caught up and like, stuff.

Like.


----------



## Peach (Aug 21, 2014)

House said:


> Like, I'm all like, caught up and like, stuff.
> 
> Like.



I *like* you, *I like you so bad*, baby..............


----------



## House (Aug 21, 2014)

Peach said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Like, I'm all like, caught up and like, stuff.
> ...



That's like, totally groovy.


----------



## Peach (Aug 21, 2014)

Heard is a LIKE song, can't be wrong:


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 22, 2014)

Liked one.

The rest of youse?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

I like a hike.


----------



## THE LIGHT (Aug 22, 2014)

I like, you like, we all like


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 22, 2014)

Throwing out a few likes this morning before work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

Like TGIF!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Like TGIF!


Awww!  So cute!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 22, 2014)

Friday's are the best part of the week.


----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

You don't have to LIKE, LIKE a refugee......................


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 22, 2014)

Tom petty last Dance with Mary Jane. Damn we're getting old. My my time does fly doesn't it.


----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Tom petty last Dance with Mary Jane. Damn we're getting old. My my time does fly doesn't it.



I was young then, still like it now. Actually, its Refugee. And, ".....red means run son, numbers add up to nothin' "

Can't get video to post, so:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

I stumbled across this today and it is awesome in my opinion. 


The only Opera single to make it into the Top 10 Pop Hits.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2014)

I want trophies.  How do I get trophies? I _need_ trophies!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 23, 2014)

I will always like you.......for I will always like you...........................

The original is the best.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 24, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I want trophies.  How do I get trophies? I _need_ trophies!!


This is a serious question. How do you get trophies?  I don't understand how that works.  Deri?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 24, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I want trophies.  How do I get trophies? I _need_ trophies!!
> ...



Trophies are awarded by USMB.

Trophies US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Some of them you get for just having a pulse, others are for making posts that others like and so forth. The explanations below each trophy describe why they are awarded.


----------



## Peach (Aug 24, 2014)

Thunder & liking, I tell it is frightening, thunder & liking.....


----------



## House (Aug 24, 2014)

Like, caught up and stuff.


----------



## Peach (Aug 25, 2014)

Built to like, till like itself comes tumblin' from the wall.......


----------



## Jackson (Aug 27, 2014)

Mice, cat, dog...all friends!  All cute!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 27, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Mice, cat, dog...all friends!  All cute!


I like that one.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

I........I am so in like with you, whatever you want to do, is all like by me.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 27, 2014)

Good one Esmeralda.


----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

"I will always like you......."


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## House (Aug 27, 2014)

But You Know I Like You


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

Peach said:


> Built to like, till like itself comes tumblin' from the wall.......




I miss Jerry.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

If you can't be with the one you Like, Like the one you're with.


----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Built to like, till like itself comes tumblin' from the wall.......
> ...




Trouble ahead, trouble behind, and you know that liking just crossed my miiinnnd...........


----------



## Genevieve (Aug 27, 2014)

Yurt said:


> if you post in this thread, for likes sake, like at least one other person in this this thread.  if you don't, kindly like off and like yourself.
> 
> RIP rep.  welcome to like.
> 
> PS:  i will do my best to like anyone who posts in this thread



So many options here.
Where to start...............where to start.............


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

Peach said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




As I was walkin' down Grosvenor Square,
Not a chill to the winter but a nip to the air...

(I love this in a medley with "Fire on the Mountain.)


----------



## Valerie (Aug 27, 2014)

boedicca said:


> If you can't be with the one you Like, Like the one you're with.




oh shit..am i supposed to feel bad for liking this?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 28, 2014)

Valerie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't be with the one you Like, Like the one you're with.
> ...



"And the eagle flies with the dove" reminds of the raptors around here chasing the smaller birds. They swoop but the smaller birds are more agile and they get away. Never seen one get caught yet. I love seeing nature while just sitting at a traffic light waiting for it to change. And yes, this is one of the songs on my favorite playlist.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 28, 2014)

Prancing through the grass piggy piglet cute baby


----------



## Peach (Aug 28, 2014)

They LIKE each other!


----------



## THE LIGHT (Aug 29, 2014)

Like minds think a like.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Like, I totally forgot about this liking thread so, like, if everyone could just, like, like this post, like, that would be super cool.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Like, I totally forgot about this liking thread so, like, if everyone could just, like, like this post, like, that would be super cool.



Like that is going to happen in all likelihood!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 29, 2014)

A day without sunshine is like, you know, night. ~ Steve Martin


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Caroljo (Aug 29, 2014)

I like big BUT's & I cannot lie!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 29, 2014)

Calling on his date....


----------



## R.D. (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Aug 29, 2014)

Wait, I saw that flea right...here,  no, here wait...right here...







R.D. said:


>



Think I dated him.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 29, 2014)

Getting to know each, the start of a beautiful like....


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning Glory experiment in my back yard.  I think I broke the like button!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know Fred.  That looks like a big jump to me...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 29, 2014)

Like a SURGEON!


----------



## Peach (Aug 29, 2014)

"I'd LIKE to get some sleep before I travel, but if you gotta warrant, I guess you're gonna come in...."


----------



## Noomi (Aug 29, 2014)

Like.

Because like. Yeah. Like.


----------



## THE LIGHT (Aug 30, 2014)

Like on!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

k! I liked everyone.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

Likes napping during car rides:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Aug 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


Just Hanging out!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 30, 2014)

Uh, Mabel..We're not alone...!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 30, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Uh, Mabel..We're not alone...!


----------



## Yurt (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks to many cool posters, this thread turned out more awesome than i ever imagined.  

thanks cool USMB posters.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 30, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Uh, Mabel..We're not alone...!


----------



## Yurt (Aug 30, 2014)

that pic is so awesome.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## House (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 31, 2014)

Love all the cute animal pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 31, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Love all the cute animal pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been on vacation up at my cabin "Up North" and I'm having a great time as indicated my my almost complete absence the past two weeks. 
But as I "Like" so many folks here, I let a bunch know that on this thread.
I have a Bloody waiting for me, so I'm off to enjoy the last two days of my second summer vacation.  Got to burn the PTO days ya know.


----------



## Caroljo (Aug 31, 2014)

Yurt said:


> thanks to many cool posters, this thread turned out more awesome than i ever imagined.
> 
> thanks cool USMB posters.



I LIKE threads where everybody LIKES each other!  We don't have many of them......


----------



## House (Sep 1, 2014)

So... like... what's happenin'?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been MIA due to being all embroiled in Utopia live stream feeds...but...I took a break so I could catch up on spreading the likes! Done!


----------



## Yurt (Sep 1, 2014)

House said:


> So... like... what's happenin'?



stuffs


----------



## Yurt (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 1, 2014)

I like this thread, I think I will hang around.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Glad to see Yurt turning over a new leaf and Liking people now!



i resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2014)

Caught up some more.


----------



## House (Sep 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Caught up some more.



LIKEwise.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

What It's LIKE:


----------



## House (Sep 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> What It's LIKE:



Seriously awesome song.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

Just LIKE Heaven:


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Sep 1, 2014)

I liked everyone on the last three pages.


----------



## House (Sep 1, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I liked everyone on the last three pages.



This thread can be quite the handful to keep up with, lol.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2014)

I think Kitty woke up on the wrong side of the bed....


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm  willee wileel sowwee!  Willee!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 1, 2014)

Just liked the hell out of a bunch of ya's.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 1, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I liked everyone on the last three pages.



You're dedicated!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 1, 2014)

I like coffee.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 1, 2014)

I like tea.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 2, 2014)

Tea is good.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 2, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I'm  willee wileel sowwee!  Willee!


LOL So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## House (Sep 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Tea is good.



And do you take it with milk or honey?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 2, 2014)

House said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tea is good.
> ...


You didn't ask me, but I take it with milk and sugar.  Same with coffee.  Unless I am eating something sweet with it, then no sugar in the tea or coffee.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I think Kitty woke up on the wrong side of the bed....


omg. That is just adorable!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

k.....caught up again.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

Gimme some like kisses.


----------



## House (Sep 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Gimme some like kisses.



I think that's the kitten I use on my G-Mail profile pic.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

House said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gimme some like kisses.
> ...


Makes me want a kitten. NOOOOOO. Hold me back!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I know the feeling. I really want a cat too, but I can't have one now. God knows when, probably several years off.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

Dammit. Gonna find me a kitten. I just know it. DAMN.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 2, 2014)

House said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tea is good.
> ...



Milk and sugar.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dammit. Gonna find me a kitten. I just know it. DAMN.



I love kittehs.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally I'm caught up with all my likes.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well,after a long vacation I decided to give many folks here the finger,,,,,,,,the "Like" finger that is!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm all caught up too.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


Can't see the picture.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)

I like labs.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 4, 2014)

You can't even "like" a post anymore.  This place sure has gone downhill.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2014)

@Noomi


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2014)

@Bloodrock44


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 6, 2014)

Has everyone given up on this thread?


----------



## House (Sep 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Has everyone given up on this thread?



No, but all the images makes it annoying to load on a limited connection.


----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)

Like me like a rock:


----------



## SteadyMercury (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to the party.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Oct 6, 2014)




----------

